# Masterbuilt propane smoker problem



## jayp424 (Jun 21, 2015)

Hey guys,

I've had my Masterbult propane smoker for about 3 years now. Yesterday as I was letting it heat up, it was taking forever to get to temp (not normal). There was no adverse weather that was affecting it. So I cranked up the propane, and when I came out a few minute later, there were flames shooting up the front side of the smoker to the point that it melted the temp control knob, peeled some of the paint from the base of the smoker, and left some flame marks up the front of the door (see attached pic). Once it cooled down, I tipped it over and checked the hoses underneath and don't see anything visibly wrong. Any ideas? Has anyone had this happen to them before? 

I tried firing it up again, this time with the propane valve just minimally open, and it did the same thing. Seems like I have a gas leak in the hose? How do I find this? And is it possible to fix?

Thanks,

Justin













MES40.jpg



__ jayp424
__ Jun 21, 2015


----------



## daveomak (Jun 21, 2015)

Where the hose hooks to the burner.....  from there through to the burner ring, clean it out...   it probably has spider webs or something plugging up the venture channel.....   where the gas and the air mix.....     That's plugged up...      then check for leaks with soapy water when reassembling....


----------



## jayp424 (Jun 21, 2015)

Thanks. Will give that a try today.


----------

